# How do you whiten yellowed crocheted doilies?



## Feather (Feb 23, 2011)

I have some doilies that I crocheted sometime ago and they have turned yellow. I have tried bleaching them in warm water with a little Clorox and also used a prespot product. It whitened them a little but they still look yellow. Do any of you have a suggestion how to do this? I looked on YouTube but couldn't find anything on it. Your help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Have you tried RIT - they have a whitener and a color remover. It's my go-to for items like that.


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

I think I soaked them in oxyclean... I will try to find the article


----------



## Feather (Feb 23, 2011)

No, I have not tried Rit. Thank you so much for the info. Once again KP comes through.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

A little blue ing will do the trick. Sorry, my Kindle won't let me correctly spell out 
blue ing it changes it to biking!


----------



## Feather (Feb 23, 2011)

I bet that would work too. It seems to do well on everything else. Thanks!


----------



## Feather (Feb 23, 2011)

Jalsh said:


> A little blue ing will do the trick. Sorry, my Kindle won't let me correctly spell out
> blue ing it changes it to biking!


I am not quite sure what that product is. Can you find it at the grocery store? How is it packaged?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Feather said:


> I am not quite sure what that product is. Can you find it at the grocery store? How is it packaged?


It'll be where all the laundry products are - probably very inconspicuous and either up very high or almost on the floor. It's not much used nowadays. If you know someone who's been living in the same house for the last 40 - 50 years, chances are there's a bottle somewhere around their laundry area. I have one that I haven't used in decades!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluing_(fabric)
http://mrsstewart.com/
http://www.amazon.com/Mrs-Stewarts-Bluing-8oz/dp/B001NEMV3Q
http://www.amazon.com/Bluette-Concentrated-Liquid-Laundry-Bluing/dp/B0050D26TU

Absolutely no bleach of any kind!

Alternatively, go with the flow and overdye them with tea or such. That may prove easier than returning them to pure white. Besides, are you _sure_ they were white to begin with? Many doilies were/are made with ecru or off-white threads.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Feather said:


> No, I have not tried Rit. Thank you so much for the info. Once again KP comes through.


What I really like about RIT - which has been around forever I think - is that if you use the color remover to get stains out and the color was there from the manufacturing, I've never had it even fade that color. I had stains on some gold-toe socks and it got the stain out and the toe was still gold! I've used both the whitener and color remover in a small basin and in the washer successfully. I've not used Blueing but I think that's also a product that's been around for a number of years.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

Great tips


----------



## nnyl (Oct 3, 2012)

Try wetting them and putting them outside on a sunny day, on top of a bush. Lynn


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Jalsh said:


> A little blue ing will do the trick. Sorry, my Kindle won't let me correctly spell out
> blue ing it changes it to biking!


I always have this on hand.
It works for me! :thumbup:


----------



## bluestocking (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi - My dgtr wanted to wear my yellowed wedding handkie at her nuptials. After washing it in just about everything someone told me to soak it in a solution of POWDERED dish- washer cleaner - did the trick!! I also put it in sunlight to dry. Looked brand new...


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Oxyclean or Biz ... No bleach


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

Feather said:


> I have some doilies that I crocheted sometime ago and they have turned yellow. I have tried bleaching them in warm water with a little Clorox and also used a prespot product. It whitened them a little but they still look yellow. Do any of you have a suggestion how to do this? I looked on YouTube but couldn't find anything on it. Your help will be greatly appreciated.


Try white vinegar and hot water, maybe with some bicarbonate of soda.
Leave to soak over night.

If all else fails, wet them and dip them in tea or coffee.

Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

bluestocking said:


> Hi - My dgtr wanted to wear my yellowed wedding handkie at her nuptials. After washing it in just about everything someone told me to soak it in a solution of POWDERED dish- washer cleaner - did the trick!! I also put it in sunlight to dry. Looked brand new...


I have done that in the past Dish-washer cleaner and some bleach I actually had a recipe for it. It never failed on me.

Lately I have been using Oxy and everything has been coming out without stains. If Oxy can't get it usually I will throw it out. But you won't do to that with something precious like your doilies.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Absolutely no bleach of any kind!


Bluing is best done on a fairly regular basis that you doilies seemed not to be "maintained" that well so will have little affect, I'm afraid.

Also be careful with the OxiClean products since they may not be chlorine bleach based but hydrogen peroxided based & they still destroy fibers (especially cotton) and can lead to rot. I've been able to "lighten" truly white cotton doilies with OxiClean's recommendation but then rewash in a base formulated laundry detergent (Woolite) and then several rinses. Boiling is the best if not too far gone in the yellowing process--does no good if noticeably yellowed as it too may "set" the process. Same with RIT since it does what it is intended to do and that is to remove any "excess" dye for the next dying process more than removing yellowing.

You have to realize the person may not have worn white gloves like I do when working with "white" crochet cotton.
Even then the "white" of cotton is a natural white and can't be compared to a synthetic (rayon can be even worse since it started its process as a mulberry/hemlock fiber and can yellow with even natural light).

True, hanging on the clothes line in full sun can "bleach" an item but that leads to all sorts of ultraviolet damage in the future. The powdered dish washer detergent of old (phosphorous based and now banned in many states) was like my grandfather's soap (which included lye) and was the most effective in restoring vintage whites to close to their original white--but they needed to be maintained a lot afterward since they re-yellowed quickly with oxidization.

Best to learn that it is cotton's way of patinating so you can call it 'vintage'. That is why I tat with white poly-cotton thread because it holds its "whiteness" much better than 100% cotton. Can you tell I made thousands (maybe millions) of doilies, arm runners and head rest covers in my life :wink: When people were restoring their Victorian homes in Seattle and refurbishing them with the velvet Victorian furniture I did a booming business since by then doilies were hoarded by family members that wanted something from the family past and new versions were non existent. Now my friend there gets all these doilies the next generations don't want at all and she cuts them up for quilting and other fiber arts (I taught her how to use them in shadow boxes which she sells a lot of).


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

disgo said:


> ... Best to learn that it is cotton's way of *patinating* so you can call it 'vintage'. ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: That's it! They haven't 'yellowed'; like any good antique, they have a *patina*!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: That's it! They haven't 'yellowed'; like any good antique, they have a *patina*!


Just like you and me, big sis--a little moldy but still functional gives us *CLASS*--we will be "vintage" in some more years down the road :roll: :wink:   :lol:


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I have some oxygen cleaner (like oxy-clean powder) from the dollar store. It works well in my laundry. For what you want, I'd mix it in a bowl of warm water (strong) and leave them soak overnight


----------



## CatherineG (May 5, 2014)

Sodium Perborate soak is an absolute miracle for cleaning linens, baby clothes, etc. Get it at a pharmacy or on Amazon.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Feather said:


> I am not quite sure what that product is. Can you find it at the grocery store? How is it packaged?


 l remember that it is in a blue bottle with an old crabby looking lady on it. My Mom once got a piece of coal and put a few drops of it on it to make crystals. I was very young maybe 4 or 5 but remember like it was yesterday.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Jalsh said:


> l remember that it is in a blue bottle with an old crabby looking lady on it. My Mom once got a piece of coal and put a few drops of it on it to make crystals. I was very young maybe 4 or 5 but remember like it was yesterday.


You're right! She _does_ look a tad crabby! I would be too, if I had to whiten a load of laundry.


----------



## wlm (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

fabric restorers use hot water and BIZ. works great!


----------



## Mssell (Jan 30, 2014)

Quilters lay quilts out on the spring grass


----------



## chimama (Nov 21, 2013)

i did an antique tablecloth in the kitchen sink with oxyclean. came out perfectly white. had to turn it occasionally due to air bubbles, but it has returned to white. it only sees the light of day for holidays.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

Get them wet and put them out in the sun to dry. Do that for several times and they should ultimately come out white.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

Get them wet and put them out in the sun to dry. Do that for several times and they should ultimately come out white.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I have used the rit whitener with success, I have also used salt and lemon juice, and laid them in the sun.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

Feather said:


> I have some doilies that I crocheted sometime ago and they have turned yellow. I have tried bleaching them in warm water with a little Clorox and also used a prespot product. It whitened them a little but they still look yellow. Do any of you have a suggestion how to do this? I looked on YouTube but couldn't find anything on it. Your help will be greatly appreciated.


When my kids lived at home I used to have a heck of a time keeping their white socks white. I used one third of a cup of Javex, one third of a cup of powdered dishwasher soap (not liquid detergent, but the loose granules that you use in your electric dishwasher) and then I filled the sink with really hot water. I soaked them over night. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

I have Mrs Stewart's Blueing on hand at all times. I couln't find it in the stores so I ordered it directly from http://mrsstewarts.com It's concentrated so one bottle lasts for a very long time. It really works and I also put it in the final rinse of my white clothes. A little sunshine doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I've heard lemon juice (soak it in it) and then putting it in the sun to dry helps. 
NO BLEACH...it will weaken the fibers and will rip easily.


----------



## Marvelouz (Oct 21, 2013)

When I owned a drycleaning business, I was asked to dry clean a very old quilt that had yellowed almost to a brown in places. I told them that dry cleaning wouldn't work for that, but they said to try whatever I wanted as it was practically unusable as it was. Since it was all cotton, I soaked it in a solution of hot water and oxygen bleach (never chlorine) and let it sit overnight. This piece was so bad that I had to repeat the process two or three times to get the brown and other stains out. The quilt was beautiful after being washed and dried as usual. I believe I used Amway's All Fabric Bleach, but any oxygen product would probably work. I've used this method on many old cotton linens since then with wonderful results.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

You could try this product. If was referred to in an article about restoring vintage items:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002ISCPD2/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=hoec10-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B002ISCPD2


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I would dampen it with cold water and then rub it with a bar of ivory soap. Yes, it has to be ivory as it is the only bar that is 100% soap. then with it damp and the soap on it lay it out in the sun. Has worked a baby cloths that were 30 years old and the such with no damage.


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

Linda - Italian Laundry Soap (3 Pack - 9.5 oz. Bars) - this is available on Amazon. The cost is 15.99 for 3 bars, which will last forever. You can also find it at Italian import stores...(living in Schenectady there are 2 within 10 mins of me). My mother has used it for years and whites get so clean they practically GLOW. You just apply the soap to the stain and wash as usual. Then leave in the sun to dry.


----------



## eredics (Mar 29, 2011)

Oxiclean!
I leave things soak for several days sometimes changing the water!


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

I soak them in dishwashing liquid. Read one time that is what nuns used to keep their habits white. Use it half and half with water and soak overnight.

Carol J.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Feather said:


> I have some doilies that I crocheted sometime ago and they have turned yellow. I have tried bleaching them in warm water with a little Clorox and also used a prespot product. It whitened them a little but they still look yellow. Do any of you have a suggestion how to do this? I looked on YouTube but couldn't find anything on it. Your help will be greatly appreciated.


Hi, I don't know if you can get it where you are, But in West Virginia and at the dollar stores, they have a cleaner called AWESOME, It's yellow and only 1 dollar...
It will bring out grease, oil, grass, stains etc..
I usually put it in with the laundry and let it wash... It will bring the white back.. Hope this helps...


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

BIZ is my go to when items are yellowed. It is far better than Oxiclean. I have used this for many many years without a problem. I no longer use bleach and BIZ is not a bleach product.

Wal-Mart sells it as do grocery stores.

Soak the items in hot water and BIZ. You may need to repeat the process if the yellow has been there a long time. It is also color fast and the colors will not fade after soaking.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Jalsh said:


> A little blue ing will do the trick. Sorry, my Kindle won't let me correctly spell out
> blue ing it changes it to biking!


Bluing is a good idea. It's my go to when I have an impossible stain like tar or boiler doom soot on brand new carpeting :-( Also, my significant other grew up on a mango farm in Fla. and mango juice is near impossible to remove...his mom would wash whatever and then leave it out in the full sun to "bleach" it dry.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I crocheted a pineapple table cloth several years ago but had not used it for several years. I too discovered it had yellowed. I also tried bleach with no results so I purchased Oxi-clean powder. I followed the washing machine directions on the back the table cloth came out beautiful.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I would never suggest bleach, but RIT should help.


----------



## knitneedle (Mar 20, 2014)

Jalsh said:


> A little blue ing will do the trick. Sorry, my Kindle won't let me correctly spell out
> blue ing it changes it to biking!


How to make your Kindle accept a word: after you type blueing (or any word not in your Kindle dictionary), you will see it at the left end of the word bar above your keyboard, tap it and the Kindel will accept it.


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

Peroxide or amonia


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I use Oxyclean--not the clothes detergent, just the plain, original Oxyclean. Another thing that really works is Efferdent, the false teeth cleaner. Neither of these, by the ways, will damage the fibers of your crochet piece, and both with work if colored fibers occur in the piece.


----------



## csnyder (Dec 4, 2013)

I have used 1 cup of buttermilk, 4 cups of hot water and 1/4 cup of lemon juice to remove stains from antique linens. It might work for this.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

My mother use to put lay things on the grass in the sun, she said that removed stains that was in the summer in the winter she swore stains were removed when the sun was out and it reflected of the snow. And then again some things just get old and yellow. There is also a whitener in the dye section of the store.


----------



## sabiha (Sep 20, 2013)

Try this
Soak them in 100 per cent whole milk overnight
Next morning wring out the milk and hand wash them with cold water and soap first and warm water later


----------



## sabiha (Sep 20, 2013)

Try this
Soak them in 100 per cent whole milk overnight
Next morning wring out the milk and hand wash them with cold water and soap first and warm water later


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Soak them in milk! Very simple. I used to own a shop and we sold vintage doilies and such. A good soak in milk for a few hours and you will be surprised how beautiful they come out when you wash them.


----------



## rocketmom (Dec 31, 2012)

The diluted powdered dishwashing trick works great...just don't use too much it may damage the fabric. I used to use this for my son's grass stained baseball pants back "in the day".

A good all around stain remover is 1 part Dawn dishwashing soap to three parts hydrogen peroxide. Put in a small bowl and soak. It took out stains from a baby sweater I found in my son's baby box and it worked well...he is 28 now and the stain was that old.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

If I remember right BIZ has lye in it and is good for hot/warm methods of stain removal. Milk is great for cold process and then like stated earlier launder normally in a warm bath.


----------



## Lillysmom (Aug 9, 2011)

jojoacker62 said:


> I think I soaked them in oxyclean... I will try to find the article


I have also used Oxyclean or a similar product. I soaked a cotton crocheted doll's dress that had yellowed in mild detergent, Olyclean and warm water over night. I had to do this twice to remove all of the yellowing, but it worked.

Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I had great luck with some pre treatment and peroxide I used the peroxide in the Bleach spot on my machine. Use the normal amount of laundry detergent and pre spotted my worse spots..

I'm afraid if you used bleach they may not come clean, some are made with a thread that will yellow with bleach. I really hope that didn't happen in your situation. 

I also put my lace out in the sun to dry.. it looked so beautiful I would of loved to have left it for awhile...


----------



## gq16jw (Jul 9, 2013)

Jalsh said:


> A little blue ing will do the trick. Sorry, my Kindle won't let me correctly spell out
> blue ing it changes it to biking!


Doesn't auto-correct just annoy the shirt out of you?


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

My mother used to put lemon juice on them and put them in the sun on a white towel


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> What I really like about RIT - which has been around forever I think - is that if you use the color remover to get stains out and the color was there from the manufacturing, I've never had it even fade that color. I had stains on some gold-toe socks and it got the stain out and the toe was still gold! I've used both the whitener and color remover in a small basin and in the washer successfully. I've not used Blueing but I think that's also a product that's been around for a number of years.


I'm so happy this topic came up, but in my case, it's pillowcases that my father (yes, my father) embroidered for my husband & I for our wedding. The embroidery is perfection, but the cases have yellowed. I'd like to put them in a shadowbox or something & hang it on the wall because I love them but never use them.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Actually I treated one my grandmother had crocheted at least 100 years ago with lemon juice and put it in the sun to dry. I forgot about it and found it in the yard a few months later. It was white again!


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It'll be where all the laundry products are - probably very inconspicuous and either up very high or almost on the floor. It's not much used nowadays. If you know someone who's been living in the same house for the last 40 - 50 years, chances are there's a bottle somewhere around their laundry area. I have one that I haven't used in decades!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluing_(fabric)
> http://mrsstewart.com/
> ...


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You're right! She _does_ look a tad crabby! I would be too, if I had to whiten a load of laundry.


Lol, sit in the basement for years on end. Just waiting for something to turn yellow. I did find a site how to make crystals out of it so I guess I will when the Grande are here for the summer.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

gq16jw said:


> Doesn't auto-correct just annoy the shirt out of you?


Yes it does. I doubt that anyone wants to take a yellow doiley biking.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

gq16jw said:


> Doesn't auto-correct just annoy the shirt out of you?


Yes it does. But I can't spell worth, as you say the shirt, so I need it. But I still have to keep an eye on it because if the word is spelt right it does not correct it. So much for machines.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

I have my grandma's crocheted items from the 1920s and 1930s. I used baking soda and water and dried them in the sun. Nowadays I use oxyclean.


----------



## BMFleming (Jun 27, 2013)

The old way was to soak them in whatever and put them on the grass to dry in the sun.


----------



## njrosendaul (May 6, 2014)

I remove yellow stains with a product called Restoration. It's made especially for removing old yellow stains. I've whitened really nasty yellow/brown antique linens and christening dresses. It won't harm the fabric. You can find it at quilt shops or online. The Stitchery has it in their catalog. Smells sort of bad the first soaking, but it really works.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Soak them in milk! Very simple. I used to own a shop and we sold vintage doilies and such. A good soak in milk for a few hours and you will be surprised how beautiful they come out when you wash them.


 Yes, I now remember people using milk years ago.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lemon juice and sunlight works well too. I always begin working on stains with the least harsh solution. Older fabrics weaken over time, and you want to be gentle in handling them.


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

Sunshine gets my vote!


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Soak them in peroxide.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

javex for the unbleachables.


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

dishwasher soap and water soak


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Biz is my standby. An overnight soaking usually does the trick.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I would use Oxyclean. Soak for several hours.


----------



## njrosendaul (May 6, 2014)

I use Restoration on doilies. It whitens them beautifully. Here is a picture of a crocheted hot pad. It was almost brown when I found it, and now is beautiful pastel colors.


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

nnyl said:


> Try wetting them and putting them outside on a sunny day, on top of a bush. Lynn


I'd like to add to that. Children in Mexico wear brilliant white shirts and socks. What they use are bars of yellow soap. Here we would use a bar of Sunlight soap. Wet the fabric and get as much soap on the garment, so that all of it has a paste of soap over it. Put it in the sun to dry and leave in the sun all day. Then rinse. Voila! Ann


----------



## eredics (Mar 29, 2011)

Or days.


----------



## Starrmark (Mar 30, 2013)

An old fashioned method is to soak them in buttermilk. I have seen this used on an antique christening dress, and I have used it on an aging sampler.


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

Feather said:


> I have some doilies that I crocheted sometime ago and they have turned yellow. I have tried bleaching them in warm water with a little Clorox and also used a prespot product. It whitened them a little but they still look yellow. Do any of you have a suggestion how to do this? I looked on YouTube but couldn't find anything on it. Your help will be greatly appreciated.


Soak them overnight in hot water and oxyclean. I did this on some old doilies and they came out great. If you chose to use the bluing, be sure to use it sparingly as the doilies could end up with a bluish cast.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Prepare a small plastic tub or bucket with bleach water according to instructions and place doilies in it......place bucket outside with indirect sunlight....check the next day and remove clean pieces and leave the ones still stained....day two if any stains still remains....repeat!! It works, some pieces need a little more time than others!!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

ann-other-knitter said:


> I'd like to add to that. Children in Mexico wear brilliant white shirts and socks. What they use are bars of yellow soap. Here we would use a bar of Sunlight soap. Wet the fabric and get as much soap on the garment, so that all of it has a paste of soap over it. Put it in the sun to dry and leave in the sun all day. Then rinse. Voila! Ann


The Hispanic markets usually carry large bars of soap for hand washing clothing. You might want to check them out.


----------



## hania (Sep 30, 2011)

Try Oxi-clean.


----------



## Feather (Feb 23, 2011)

Aggie May said:


> Try white vinegar and hot water, maybe with some bicarbonate of soda.
> Leave to soak over night.
> 
> If all else fails, wet them and dip them in tea or coffee.
> ...


Thought you might like to know that I tried your suggestion of white vinegar, hot water and soda. I let them soak overnight and they were white again. Thank you all so much for all the suggestions. I will certainly try to remember all of them and use them whenever necessary.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

Feather said:


> Thought you might like to know that I tried your suggestion of white vinegar, hot water and soda. I let them soak overnight and they were white again. Thank you all so much for all the suggestions. I will certainly try to remember all of them and use them whenever necessary.


Pleased to hear it.
I use white vinegar and bicarbonate of soda for a lot of things. 
Allergic to chemical cleaners.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

nnyl said:


> Try wetting them and putting them outside on a sunny day, on top of a bush. Lynn


 :thumbup:


----------



## Susan Spencer (Dec 23, 2013)

There's a product called "Retro Clean" that is especially formulated for whitening age-stained textiles. It can be used on all washable vintage fabrics, and removes stains related to water damage, mildew, coffee, tea, wine, blood, wood oil, tobacco, and perspiration. You might be able to find it at a local quilt shop or on-line.

Good luck!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

My daughter tried (she read it some place) using Ivory Snow (like for baby things) and a little bleach---soak them and it took out stains in old linens!! Was amazing.


----------

